

Google Nexus One vs. iPhone 3GS - taranfx
http://www.taranfx.com/nexus-one-vs-iphone-3gs

======
cmelbye
I don't think Google Nexus has the ability of multitouch. At the hardware
level maybe, but it's not available in the browser and such from what I've
heard.

